# lvm2 signature msg

## nordic bro

my current gentoo system is pretty old and uses lvm2-2.02.97-r1 where I set up a number of volume groups, physical volumes and logical volumes years ago.  / is /dev/sda3, all the lvs are auxiliary partitions I use for various things.  var, etc and all standard / dirs are on sda3, not in lvs.

I'm trying to finish a separate and new gentoo build on /dev/sdc3 that I'll eventually switch to permanently and that uses lvm2-2.02.116-r4.  all its / dirs are on sdc3, none are lvs.

the two builds are independent of each other with nothing shared but each lvm I guess does scanning at boot so find the same lvm *v items for /dev.  I was planning to reuse many of the existing lvs in the new build.

when I boot into the new build and do 'lvcreate -L...' I get a message like this:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: ext3 signature detected on /dev/lvgb/vm_win8 at offset 1080. Wipe it? [y/n]

 

from what I can find this is more or less an inconsequential thing and it's safe to wipe?  lvs created in the new gentoo build won't be used in the original although I imagine the original's lvm will detect whatever new ones I create.

since I'm still switching back and forth between builds my concern is doing something that ends up corrupting/destroying the original's *v stuff, could that happen if I do a wipe with lvcreate in the new build?

----------

## szatox

A bit too abstract for me. Well, deleting or overwriting volumes that don't store any data you care about is safe.

With multiboot setup every single OS booted on bare metal can see all disks, so yes, it will detect volumes created by another instance. It can just as well use it or damage it (beware of windows with it's autoformat bug trying to NTFS-ify any storage device not recognized to be one of it's own).

Now, if you want some details related to your particular case, why won't you start with the output from lsblk with some extra comments on what you use for what and what you are not sure about?

----------

